# CS3 Suite auf Rechner ohne SSE2 installieren



## ph0en1xs (30. September 2007)

Hallo ich würde gerne auf einem AMD Rechner ohne SSE2 Unterstützung die Mastercollektion von CS3 installieren.
Einige Programme werden beim Setup aber rausgenommen weil mein Prozessor SSE2 nicht beherscht.
Habe aber gelesen das man durch ein Umschreiben der Setup.ini die SSE2 Abfrage ausschalten kann.
Bis auf AfterEffects würden aber allle Programme dann funktionieren.

Habe leider keine Setup.ini gefunden.
Weiss jemand Rat wie ich diese Abfrage umgehen kann!?

Danke

(hoffe ich bin hier richtig,ansonsten verschieben)


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

Mit der ini-Änderung stellst Du lediglich die Abfrage bei der Installation ab.
Leider wird zur Nutzung von zB Premiere CS trotzdem SSE2 benötigt.

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=332478&sliceId=2

Lass mich wissen, wenn Du etwas Gegenteiliges erfahren hast. mfg chmee


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. September 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mit der ini-Änderung stellst Du lediglich die Abfrage bei der Installation ab.
> Leider wird zur Nutzung von zB Premiere CS trotzdem SSE2 benötigt.



Mehr will ich ja garnicht.Da ich mir im nächsten halben Jahr keinen weiteren Rechner zulegen werde der dieses Feature unterstützt.
Programme wie Soundbooth sollen trotzdem laufen...will es halt mal testen 
Leider finde ich weder die Setup.ini noch eine ander vergleichbare Datei mit der ich einfluss auf die Abfrage nehmen kann.


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

*GRUNZ* Schau mal in den Link, da ist die Änderung beschrieben..

mfg chmee


----------

